# All Airport trips will recieve 1 star



## CHVY9900 (Nov 13, 2015)

From this point on for UberX, UberXL, UberPool, clients If I pick you up and or your luggage, and I do not receive a tip for loading or unloading the luggage You will get a 1 star.

Since I know all people who are leaving a hotel to go to the airport have cash, they should have cash to tip the uber driver, the only exception is if i have a 2.5 surge on X and a 2.0 on XL.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

One of my biggest pet peeves is people requesting Uber when they're no longer than 3 miles away from the airport since it highly reduces earnings/hr
and those who don't have the permit have to go through the tiresome expense of entering and leaving the airport. Without a tip, I don't justify a reason to give him/her anything more than 2 stars. Sorry.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

How does leaving a hotel guarantee they'll have cash? I never carry cash but I do now because I'm on a business trip in Vegas and I decided to do lyft only so I can tip in app and get a receipt. Cash tips I have no receipt and cannot get reimbursed. 

Get a square reader so you can accept cards. I only ride on business trips and so tips are all part of the expense report but only if I have a receipt!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I did a lousy airport 7$ trip and for thx the ***** reported me for looking at my gps. They do not care and dont tip. No way should earnjng be so low handling bags and airport hassle.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I almost never get a tip from my X customers going or leaving the airport but my Select customers almost always throw me a $5 , $10 or sometimes even a $20 . I try to hold out for the select airport rides as long as I can as they pay $50-$70 in my market since our airport is so far away


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

If airport trip is over 100, I'm ok with no tip, but 4 star anyway lol


----------



## Wifey1203 (Oct 26, 2016)

I will never help with luggage unless they are the elderly after I saw on the news the uber driver got robbed when he got out the car to help with luggage I stopped


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they will one star and report if you dont help, and they never tip.............


----------



## Wifey1203 (Oct 26, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> they will one star and report if you dont help, and they never tip.............


My job is to get them to their destination I already know they are not tipping I received tips from passengers with short rides also uber needs to include that on the app like Lyft does


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Wifey1203 said:


> My job is to get them to their destination I already know they are not tipping I received tips from passengers with short rides also uber needs to include that on the app like Lyft does


I help with luggage so they don't bang up my rear bumper, or slam my trunk, but you do what you want to do.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Passenger ratings don't matter. Only driver ratings


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Wifey1203 said:


> I will never help with luggage unless they are the elderly after I saw on the news the uber driver got robbed when he got out the car to help with luggage I stopped


Thats like someone saying they wont ride an uber because one person got sexually assaulted by a driver in the middle of nowhere. Your chance of getting robbed as an uber driver when we dont carry cash is small unless you drive in Compton


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

If you know it's going to be a one star trip, why take it?


----------



## Wifey1203 (Oct 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Thats like someone saying they wont ride an uber because one person got sexually assaulted by a driver in the middle of nowhere. Your chance of getting robbed as an uber driver when we carry cash is small unless you srive in Compton


I think our odds of getting robbed is quite higher than that we don't know who we are picking up and the rider don't know if we have cash on us or they may just take our car or life......


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

Wifey1203 said:


> I will never help with luggage unless they are the elderly after I saw on the news the uber driver got robbed when he got out the car to help with luggage I stopped


I tell them last time I tried lifting a suitcase, I dropped it by accident, breaking some of its contents and injuring my back in the process and I'm not in any shape to lift anything today.


----------

